# Help looking for tc 375 jdj ammo



## Two 10's (Apr 7, 2009)

I need some help finding some tc 375 jdj hand cannon ammo if any one finds any please pm me with info. I will buy as much as i can find and afford. Thanks


----------



## sureshot375 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think i remember seeing some at Borrow Automotive in butler GA.  you should give them a call.


----------



## Two 10's (Apr 8, 2009)

sureshot375:
checked with Barrow Automotive and Hardware and no luck but thanks for the help. Everyone Please keep looking.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Apr 12, 2009)

i am not familiar with that cali. but my cousin has 1 and he said you can only buy them from bass pro or directly from j.d.j. himself.......i dont know......sounds funny to me to


----------



## Two 10's (Apr 17, 2009)

bigdaddyrabbit77: They have quit manufactuing this ammo and there is none to be found from any of the places you mentioned.


----------



## W4DSB (Apr 19, 2009)

Reload you own!


----------



## cmshoot (Apr 28, 2009)

I remember at the SHOT Show, Remington Arms was supposedly going to start offering .375JDJ ammo, but I have never actually seen any of it.


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 3, 2009)

Your best bet is to start handloading, especially IF it is no
longer made in a factory version.  You don't need 375 JDJ
stamped cases either.  If I remember right, when it was
1st developed, it was done on the Marlin 444 case, and they are available from most any distributor


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 3, 2009)

You can still buy it directly from JD Jones's company. I actually talked to JD back in October and he had plenty in stock. Just give him a call...


----------



## Two 10's (May 5, 2009)

A lot of things have changed since Oct. Icalled and he said he didn't have any and Ed (Ed's Contenders)in Okla. City talked to Hornady and some one bought the last 700 boxs they had and we couldn't find out who. So Looks like reloading may be in my future.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 5, 2009)

Two 10's said:


> So Looks like reloading may be in my future.



Being that factory ammo is no longer available, the value of your gun will drop dramatically.  I'd be happy to help you out and take it off of your hands before it's TOTALLY worthless.


----------



## Two 10's (May 6, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Being that factory ammo is no longer available, the value of your gun will drop dramatically.  I'd be happy to help you out and take it off of your hands before it's TOTALLY worthless.



Thanks but I think I need to keep it. It's too much fun to shoot, and the wife bought it for me.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 6, 2009)

Two 10's said:


> Thanks but I think I need to keep it. It's too much fun to shoot, and the wife bought it for me.



And they say a sucker is born every minute... maybe it's every other minute.  LOL!!


----------



## whitworth (May 11, 2009)

*The Shortage of Ammo*

will be the death of some of these obscure cartridges for a good while, it seems.   Set-up and short runs are money losers, when you can sell every 9mm, .223 and .308 cartridge round that is made, almost immediately.


----------



## nwgahunter (May 11, 2009)

Looks like Midway may have some. Not sure concerning the status
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=996747


----------



## Two 10's (May 12, 2009)

nwgahunter said:


> Looks like Midway may have some. Not sure concerning the status
> http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=996747



Discontinued by manufacturer and that (you know whats) for some of us loyal buyers. "Loyalty" something my grandfather belived in.


----------



## rwg (May 12, 2009)

Seems like reloading is your best bet. It's been a little while since I reloaded for my 375JDJ but I remember it being one of the easiest wildcats to form/reload(when I got mine you either rolled your own or got it from JDJ). It starts with 444 brass lube the case then run it into the sizing die. That is about it for forming. No muss no fuss. Load with your favorite primer,powder, bullet combo and you will be good to go.I have the Hornady dies and they work fine.The 220gr Hornady flatpoint at around 2200fps is devastating on deer. I'm sure there are other bullets that work just as well but that one is tried and true.Good luck and if you decide to start reloading there is plenty of information available in books,web and of course your fellow Woody's members. 

Ronnie


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 14, 2009)

Two 10's said:


> A lot of things have changed since Oct. Icalled and he said he didn't have any and Ed (Ed's Contenders)in Okla. City talked to Hornady and some one bought the last 700 boxs they had and we couldn't find out who. So Looks like reloading may be in my future.



http://www.ammo-one.com/375JDJ.html

70.00 for 20 rounds!!!!!!  But may be sold out....

http://www.qual-cart.com/375_JDJ.htm


----------



## GaryD (Jul 13, 2012)

CorBon is manufacturing .375 JDJ in 235 & 270 grain Barnes TSX. I is about $12.00 a box cheaper at ammotogo.com than shopcorbon.com


----------

